# Vernon Res.



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Going to run out that way tomorrow and see what the dove situation is,while out there would like to wet a line.Is there still water enough for fishing? I know that it draws down every year at this time.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

DWR fishing report says fishing is fair to good, so must be enough water to wet a line. Good luck on yer dove scouting.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

stillhunterman said:


> DWR fishing report says fishing is fair to good, so must be enough water to wet a line. Good luck on yer dove scouting.


 Thanks Stillhunterman,I read the DWR report,and my concern was that it was 11 days old. We ventured out this morning,arrived at 6 a.m. was a tad chilly,2nd cast on a fly and bubble I got a nice tiger.We quit at around 11a.m. with our limits (wife and I)all bows (planters)and the tiger,no brownsWater level; is about 1/4 full.Fish were average size,we caught some dinks and let um go.Dont normally go for our limits,but grandpa and grandma wanted a couple meals,and we havent had a fresh trout dinner for a while.
Now about the doves,there were not any to be found,not 1,nada,zip,zero,maybe I was looking in the wrong habitat,but usually I see them out there.Was gonna take some picts of the res.,but camera was sitting on the kitchen counter where I would not forget it.:shock:


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Dunkem said:


> Thanks Stillhunterman,I read the DWR report,and my concern was that it was 11 days old. We ventured out this morning,arrived at 6 a.m. was a tad chilly,2nd cast on a fly and bubble I got a nice tiger.We quit at around 11a.m. with our limits (wife and I)all bows (planters)and the tiger,no brownsWater level; is about 1/4 full.Fish were average size,we caught some dinks and let um go.Dont normally go for our limits,but grandpa and grandma wanted a couple meals,and we havent had a fresh trout dinner for a while.
> Now about the doves,there were not any to be found,not 1,nada,zip,zero,maybe I was looking in the wrong habitat,but usually I see them out there.Was gonna take some picts of the res.,*but camera was sitting on the kitchen counter where I would not forget it*.:shock:


That's funny. I do the same thing more times than I care to admit ;-)

Seems a cold/cooler storm always blows through before Sept 1 and moves the doves south, sorry you didn't find any. Glad you landed a couple for the pan for gramps and grandma. Best of luck this year on the birds


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

stillhunterman said:


> That's funny. I do the same thing more times than I care to admit ;-)
> 
> Seems a cold/cooler storm always blows through before Sept 1 and moves the doves south, sorry you didn't find any. Glad you landed a couple for the pan for gramps and grandma. Best of luck this year on the birds


I didnt think it was cold enough to send them packing,oh well theres always collard doves.Maybe I will head south for the hunt8)


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

a little late but - our last reading from last month put it at 150 acre feet of water, 25% capacity (nice estimate there dunk), level was -229 inches from the top of the stand pipe.


----------

